# might try tubeless - with fulcram racing lg?



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Ordered a new ti frame and going to build it up with my Red group etc. But we have an extra set of wheels that came with my wife's bike (she got carbons) Fulcrum quattro racing lg. Though not a tubeless specific wheel, I might try to convert them. 

This is to be my faster do-everything bike for traveling (S&S couplers) climbing, touring, endurance, some gravel. I like my Gator Hardshells on my dedicated gravel bike, and might try 25c folder ones on this bike, but tubeless. Really having a good experience with tubeless on the mtn bikes. And the tires nowadays are so tight they are a pita to get on/off road bikes for a roadside puncture (I have had none in 3 years on my 3 bikes). Thus I am thinking of trying tubeless on this road bike - something I have not tried before on a road bike.

Can I go tubeless this way?:
- Fulcrum quattro racing LG (alu wheelset)
- some choice of tough tubeless tire?
- some WCS tubeless valve units
- my big bottle of Stan's sealant

Not sure if this kind of retrofit tubeless works as well on road as on mtn bike?

I may have to deflate the tires to fit the wheels in the travel case. That might pose a problem re-inflating at destination without a compressor like I do at home with mtn bike tubeless. 

opinions? not worth the hassle?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

You will likely need some tubeless rim tape as well.

BTW, there is no need to deflate bike tires for a plane ride. Fitting in the case? That must be a awfully tight case.

I say go for it.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> You will likely need some tubeless rim tape as well.
> 
> BTW, there is no need to deflate bike tires for a plane ride. Fitting in the case? That must be a awfully tight case.
> 
> I say go for it.


hmm but more I look into it, there seems to be limited choices in tubeless specific tires out there.

I will see when I get the S&S case how tight it is. I have heard that some have had to deflate the tires to fit the wheels in this case.
https://youtu.be/Ml5ZsuEdqOY

might not be worth the trouble going tubeless i think


----------



## shaggydv (Dec 27, 2009)

Might not be, but with a good set up it might be perfect too. I had a set of Neuvation wheels that I ran tubeless with this kit: Cyclocross Kit

Normally runs you about $50 on Amazon or Local bike shop. Once you get them to seat up nicely I've been able to deflate them to 0-10 psi with out unseating the bead. Then a floor pump wouldn't be a problem or local gas station to inflate them would work great. 

Depends on the rim/tire combination, may not give you any problems may be a huge pita.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never had a problem converting road rims to tubeless. With the high pressures of tubeless you won't be concerned with burping, so the only benefit from tubeless-specific rims is the deeper center channel and bead shelf to simplify mounting. But I have mounted tubeless tires on several non-tubeless road rims with just a floor pump. So I would say give it a try.

There are a growing number of options. Hard to go wrong with the Schwalbe One or the Schwalbe Pro One, for a lighter/faster/racier option. My personal experience with Hutchinson tires was poor, but Schwalbe has convinced me to ditch the tubes for good. The ride is great, especially the Pro Ones, and the flat protection has been invaluable on the commuter.

Don't buy valve stems. Just cut valves out of a couple old tubes.

Do use Stans yellow tape. Or buy Tesa 4289 tape, which is the same thing (though you might want the narrower 21mm tape for narrow road-width rims).


----------

